# Rod built for a raffle



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a lifelong friend of mine whose 3yr old daughter is battling leukemia. My church is hosting a fish fry and raffle in October to support the family with medical expenses. This is the first rod I have built in a while. All components were donated by Batson Enterprises. The rod building community is blessed to have people like this on our side. The blank is a Rainshadow SUR1385F. The picture are not much. I am not a photographer.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

WOW, super nice....Can we buy tickets??


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thats a beautiful rod,i 'specially like the ribbon at the fore grip,little touches that make a big difference


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is beautiful.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's an absolutely gorgeous rod. I could never actually fish with that, but I'd sure buy a raffle ticket, should they be available...

Dude, seriously... That's an absolute work of art. I have never seen anything quite like that.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice, how much are tickets?


----------



## ezra_peres (Apr 29, 2012)

Count me in guy let me know ......


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep I would buy a few tickets.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm in...can we buy tickets?


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I am not sure how the tickets are going to work yet. There are lots of items (lawn mover, chain saws, guns, panthers's tickets, etc.) that are going to be raffled and I and not sure if the tickets are going to be separate. I think they're all going to be together for the drawing. I am on vacation this week but will find out for sure next week. Thanks again.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice rod and A Great cause I would Definitely by a raffle or two . I look forward to the details .


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, 
That is almost too nice to put in the rod holder. When the details are ironed out please post up where we can get some tickets.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OBVIOUSLY it's a beautiful rod, since it's in the University of Florida colors!  The only other thing it needs is one of those "gator" decals from Mudhole! Great cause, and I'd be willing to buy tickets also!


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Count me in for tickets as well 

Time to let that church know that raffling that out separately would be in there best interest and I am certain other fishing sites would get involved as well for this.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like the epoxy job on the guide.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great work. If those raffle tix are available, I'll buy one, too.



sprtsracer said:


> OBVIOUSLY it's a beautiful rod, since it's in the University of Florida colors!  The only other thing it needs is one of those "gator" decals from Mudhole! Great cause, and I'd be willing to buy tickets also!


Yikes. I liked ya Larry, until you said that. What is wrong with you?  Where's your Mountaineer loyalty?? 

Again, I'm in if we can buy a ticket!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Great work. If those raffle tix are available, I'll buy one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be worse! Could be a "Nittany Lion" Rod!


----------

